# Drinks and Dance - Thursday 7th October at Longs Bar - Towers Rotana SZR



## Woman (Nov 12, 2008)

Since the regular organisers of our weekend meets are busy and unavailable, I have decided to pitch in .. 

Place: Longs Bar - Towers Rotana on Sheikh Zayed Road
Time: The usual 9 pmish

So for those of you who havent planned anything so far and wud like to join us please come along. Friends/Spouses/ Friends of friends.....are all welcome. More the merrier stays the motto of our forum meets  so see u around


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

was looking for this thread ... well see you there


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Regular organisers?? It was your turn to arrange!!


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Woman said:


> Since the regular organisers of our weekend meets are busy and unavailable, I have decided to pitch in ..
> 
> Place: Longs Bar - Towers Rotana on Sheikh Zayed Road
> Time: The usual 9 pmish
> ...


:clap2: Well done Woman!! Nice to see someone else stepping in and doing the honours for a change. Since the official organising committee is otherwise engaged in the coming days with trips, work commitments it is good to see you won't all just sit at home waiting for us

I am sure you'll have a great turnout!!


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

SBP said:


> Regular organisers?? It was your turn to arrange!!


Sorry SBP I missed something... when did you say YOU would be oprganising something? If I remember correctly it was your idea (brilliant I might add :clap2 that we take it in turns to organise events? So.... I am guessing you will be the next one to step forward and volunteer?


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Marcel... don't you kind of get the impression they miss us already?


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Might show up and have a "drink" hello ... have to be in AHU for the Dragon Boat Race + Car Show the following day .... any takers?


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> Might show up and have a "drink" hello ... have to be in AHU for the Dragon Boat Race + Car Show the following day .... any takers?


That sounds really interesting... where is this... sorry for the noobish question but AHU is?


And Woman, id love to stop in for a while :clap2::clap2:


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Abu Dhabi ..... 

Intercon Hotel is hosting the Dragon Boat race ..
Welcome to the U.A.E. Dragon Boat Association!

and .. there's also a Car Show ... albeit modded ones ...


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

ooh sounds good but no way for me to get there so... ill havta pass


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Maybe car pooling?? :ranger:


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> maybe car pooling??


like in the usa!!!!!!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Do other countries not car pool? Just thinking aloud that if someone is interested in going to an event that another has posted, maybe they could car pool together??


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I love carpooling.....but only with interesting people!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm interesting .... my mother tells me what everytime I piss her off ... she tells me that and then some ...


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Just thinking aloud that if someone is interested in going to an event that another has posted, maybe they could car pool together??


yeah i thought the same then i thought about even going but then i decided i am too lazy to drive to abu dhabi on a friday! (i end up doing it often during the week)


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> I'm interesting .... my mother tells me what everytime I piss her off ... she tells me that and then some ...


LOL!! I got told a lot worse then!


----------



## Woman (Nov 12, 2008)

So coming back to our original plan, thanks for those of you who have confirmed and also thanks to those who have left me confused.. I am definetly there so see you 

I would suggest a new thread for the Abu Dhabi event with and without car pooling should be initiated.


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Saint Ari said:


> Abu Dhabi .....
> 
> Intercon Hotel is hosting the Dragon Boat race ..
> Welcome to the U.A.E. Dragon Boat Association!
> ...


The racing season starts at Dubai autodrome tomorrow.... More info on their website or facebook page! Great fun, open to everyone and FREE


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Woman said:


> So coming back to our original plan, thanks for those of you who have confirmed and also thanks to those who have left me confused.. I am definetly there so see you
> 
> I would suggest a new thread for the Abu Dhabi event with and without car pooling should be initiated.


Enjoy tonight!!! And I look forward to hearing all about it tomorrow!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Whoa?! The Chief Organizing isnt coming?


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Saint Ari said:


> Whoa?! The Chief Organizing isnt coming?


Not tonight.... Sorry! But tonight's is organised by Woman :clap2: So no one gets to miss out on a Thursday night drinks.
THANK you Woman for keeping the tradition alive!


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

i will give a lollipop to who ever comes :lol:


----------



## challenger123 (Sep 30, 2010)

Yoga girl said:


> The racing season starts at Dubai autodrome tomorrow.... More info on their website or facebook page! Great fun, open to everyone and FREE


Surprising to me that there were no good old American muscle cars featured on either page... But then again, I guess we are in the same boat - since I can't possibly think of any sports cars manufactured in Italy that would be accepted in a performance racing circuit...  I was never too into racing back home (other than occasionally driving my truck on the 1/4 mile strip), but it'd be an interesting thing to go see.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Americans are great at alot of things ... just not making cars nor leather goods ... 

Ford = Fix Or Repair Daily
Found On the Road Dead

I keed I keed!!

I would kill for "Eleanor" though ... and maybe an SRT8 Jeep


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Hash4272 said:


> i will give a lollipop to who ever comes :lol:


Oh well there's an incentive then!!! Just the image they all want to project! Pint in one hand and... lollipop in the other!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Hmmm ... that's a good idea ... what's in the pint though? Belgian? or Bud Light? lol



Yoga girl said:


> Oh well there's an incentive then!!! Just the image they all want to project! Pint in one hand and... lollipop in the other!


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Saint Ari said:


> Hmmm ... that's a good idea ... what's in the pint though? Belgian? or Bud Light? lol


In my case... none of the above. But dont ask me to pronounce or spell the one i like.. all i know it is "white" beer....


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Hoegaarden ! Isnt it Belgian ..?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I like Saint Ari's sense of humour! Too bad I can't give out any more rep points for the next 24 hours!


----------



## Woman (Nov 12, 2008)

Yup yup Hoegaarden the beer brewed by the Belgian monks


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

my fav .. Stella i hope i can get it at the longs bar, it is usually hard to find in UAE for some reason


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

That's me ... I'm Mr. Humor ... 

Rep-points ... rep-points ... gimme rep points!! 



pamela0810 said:


> I like Saint Ari's sense of humour! Too bad I can't give out any more rep points for the next 24 hours!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> That's me ... I'm Mr. Humor ...
> 
> Rep-points ... rep-points ... gimme rep points!!


What's an SW designer? You design sandwiches?


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> What's an SW designer? You design sandwiches?


good one! must be really fancy sandwiches


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Oh heck ya ... its "laced" with foie gras and caviar .... among all things


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> Oh heck ya ... its "laced" with foie gras and caviar .... among all things


Regular ol' Subways then eh?!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Talk about Subway ... there's a subway in the building I live in ... they always cant seem to get my order right ... 

Just like one time ... in band camp ....


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> Talk about Subway ... there's a subway in the building I live in ... they always cant seem to get my order right ...
> 
> Just like one time ... in band camp ....


One of my all time favourite movies!!  Ahh....like warm apple pie!!! :rofl:


----------



## newbie913 (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi guys, what time is everyone meeting there. Its opposite my house!! I have plans to go to warehouse tonight but not getting picked up until about 10.. so let me know please, Shilpa xx


----------



## newbie913 (Aug 31, 2010)

Woahhh what has just happened to my REP power? Is this magic??


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

newbie913 said:


> Woahhh what has just happened to my REP power? Is this magic??


Click on "User CP" on the top left hand corner...then scroll down and you will be able to see who gave you rep power.
There was a time when we only got rep points for valid posts that actually helped people!


----------



## newbie913 (Aug 31, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Click on "User CP" on the top left hand corner...then scroll down and you will be able to see who gave you rep power.
> There was a time when we only got rep points for valid posts that actually helped people!


I love u already Pamela  are u going to the drinks btw?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

newbie913 said:


> I love u already Pamela  are u going to the drinks btw?


I'll probably join you guys next Thursday, think this evening is going to be all about the pampering..you know..manicure/pedicure, etc etc


----------



## newbie913 (Aug 31, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> I'll probably join you guys next Thursday, think this evening is going to be all about the pampering..you know..manicure/pedicure, etc etc


I would loveee a pedicure right about now. at the office lol


----------



## sabfrance (Sep 9, 2010)

Maybe this should be moved in to the lounge???


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Talk about mani .. where can I dude get get a mani here without offering his firstborn as a mode of payment.

Nostalgia for the vietnamese nail salons ... lol


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Sab wants to move everything to the lounge!

Ok guys :focus: who is going to this event tonight?


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

i'm in! still at the office, but will show up at the long's around 9:30-10:00. i've met some of you guys, i hope i'll manage to find familiar faces in the crowd there 
let's party


----------



## Woman (Nov 12, 2008)

We are meeting at 9pm ish...once again let me refresh..Longs Bar at Towers Rotana on Sheikh Zayed Road. The hotel is very close to the Financial Centre Metro station. Another landmark is the Shangrila which is a few blocks away. 

Anna, Ipshi, Pamela n all others if there is a change of mind/ plans do join us.

The landline number of the hotel is 04-3438000...so hope to see u guys soon...for those who wont be coming, have a great weekend..an update will sure be posted.


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

ok im like so surprised to see that no one has replied yet .. i guess its cuz of my bet i made last night  ... or maybe the people that were there are having a bad hang over and got too drunk not giving any names  .. anyhow great night had lots of fun and too much dancing ... and ipshi plz don't post the pictures from last night on facebook


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

What did I miss??? Besides half of my life ....


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> What did I miss??? Besides half of my life ....


i would say you missed the other half also


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

And whats up with the pix u were just talking about?


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

just few pics from last night ...


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Where do I get to see me missing half of my life? Everyone had a ball I take it?


----------



## Woman (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks to all those who came along....I thot it was good fun. Was anyone drunk? Wudnt know as I was too busy managing n organising the meet


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

oh come on you didnt notice the pissing in public as being drunk


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

wow... u must really wanna see those pics on FB cos u know telling me not to put them is a surefire way of making sure I will...

n btw woman... i had a great time... thanks for organising it...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Ipshi, please let me know once you put them up on FB...I love watching people make fools of themselves! It's my favourite pastime!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

No!!! Its my favorite pasttime .. you cant have it cuz its mine ... 



pamela0810 said:


> Ipshi, please let me know once you put them up on FB...I love watching people make fools of themselves! It's my favourite pastime!


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

next week i guess it will be either me or Marcel organizing .. lets see how that turns up


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Hash4272 said:


> next week i guess it will be either me or Marcel organizing .. lets see how that turns up


 a little bird told me you had volunteered to organise the next Thursday night drinks?? oh and dont forget the lollipops this time!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

- subscribed -


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

Yoga girl said:


> a little bird told me you had volunteered to organise the next Thursday night drinks?? oh and dont forget the lollipops this time!


little? im sure that bird is a little bigger then that  and trust me lollipops for everyone this time


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Hash4272 said:


> little? im sure that bird is a little bigger then that  and trust me lollipops for everyone this time


Now the birdie in question might not be too happy about that description
OK so I'll be watching this space for the lollipop night then!!


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

well yoga girl... i wudnt hold my breath for the lollipops... i still havent gotten mine

as far as the little/big equation goes... hash is one to talk... he gives bouncers a complex!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

ipshi said:


> well yoga girl... i wudnt hold my breath for the lollipops... i still havent gotten mine
> 
> as far as the little/big equation goes... hash is one to talk... he gives bouncers a complex!


And the bird has spoken!  :clap2:


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

oh yeah the bouncers were scared of me at the longs bar...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

If you are all dance freaks, may I suggest a night at Chi? It gets incredibly crowded and is filled with scantily clad women (I know the boys ain't complaining ) and yuppies most of the time, but they do have a good mix of 4 different clubs in within one venue. Their website's below, now we only need someone to volunteer to put this together 

Chi the Lodge Dubai Nightclub


----------



## G&B (Sep 21, 2010)

Personally I don't mind Chi, but we spoke about Octoberfest at Irish Village.

Anyhow, the night was great, thanks woman for organization.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Go ahead then and put up a thread. I'm sure lots of people will show up. Irish Village sounds like a good idea.


----------



## challenger123 (Sep 30, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Ipshi, please let me know once you put them up on FB...I love watching people make fools of themselves! It's my favourite pastime!


Expats making fools of themselves in public!? Now I've heard it all... Haha, I haven't used facebook much in a while, but I can see that I'll have to step it up once I meet this Dubai crew.  Speaking of which, is there a private group on there for expat forum members? I've joined a couple of the other expat groups, but seem to be getting spam messages all the time.


----------



## Woman (Nov 12, 2008)

Since my turn is over and its time to plan the next weekend can the organisers come forward and start a new thread pls.


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

I think hash has volunteered... n will put up the thread by tomo or tuesday

@challenger.... we dont hav a private group on FB but it sounds like a great idea... why dont we all meet next thursday and then we can decide if we all like each other enuf to start a group off together


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

yeh im planning, i do have a few places in mind, irish village is one of them, but there are other places that are better then that


----------



## G&B (Sep 21, 2010)

I vote for Irish Village, since Octoberfest comes only once a year!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Let's wait and see what Hash comes up with. Since he is the one who will be taking the trouble to actually organize the whole thing, think it's best we leave it up to him to decide on a place for Thursday.

Hash, if you have doubts, you could always ask Elphaba for advice. She is a wealth of knowledge!


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

eh me and Elphaba started on the wrong foot so thanks but no thanks  .. i have decided already, will visit the place just to see how it looks and make reservation


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> eh me and Elphaba started on the wrong foot so thanks but no thanks .. i have decided already, will visit the place just to see how it looks and make reservation


could use this opportunity to fix past misunderstandings!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

jander13 said:


> could use this opportunity to fix past misunderstandings!


I second that thought! 
Besides, if it weren't for Elphy, this whole place would run amuck...especially with you little newbies


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> I second that thought!
> Besides, if it weren't for Elphy, this whole place would run amuck...especially with you little newbies


she can be intimidating but that's a part of the charm!


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

lol.. little newbies? little? who? Hash? Lol... u clearly have not met the man... he makes me feel dwarfish... and thats quite an achievement... well ul know for sure tonight


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

i hate it when people stare .. i know im tall but no need to stare


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

awww @hash... no worries... im sure u can do ur fair share of staring tonight  and its always fun to see u scaring bouncers... i for one will not forget that


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> i hate it when people stare .. i know im tall but no need to stare


lucky you haha


----------

